# black day in MN



## oldugly (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish I knew all of the details, and maybe there is someone here who does. The one injury, I can fill in most of the blanks, the other is rumor and I cannot verify the details. Here goes...

An acquaintance, a fellow contractor lost a person yesterday, when a log struck him and killed him instantly. The man was working on the ground under a climber, He went in to move something out of the drop zone, under a bunch of hangers, a log came through and hit him...killing him instantly. I did not know the man personally, but talked to the contractor today and confirmed this much of the details. The contractor was pretty shook, the man was a pretty good friend of his I guess.

The second death yesterday I know of only by rumor, that an Asplundh employee was lowering something with a rope, and got it caught around his neck and was killed. I wish I had more details on this second one, and I have not even verified it's validity. Maybe there is someone here who can, or knows more about this.

Guys be careful out there, this IS a dangerous profession...do not become a statistic for others to learn from. Remove your brain protection from your excretory orifice...and stay alive.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 12, 2006)

Watch the OSHA website for an accident report.


----------



## sjkezar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Osha*

Good point Tom. But the rumor accident by Aspluhnd will be the only one that might be on the OSHA site. Fatalities are on the website, but that is not all the fatalities that have happened. The accidents and fatalities reported by OSHA on their website are only a certain portion of what they recieve. Plus, the MN fatality most likely won't show up at all unless the company had more than 10 employees.
Don't take this as a OHSA hacking. I just wanted to point out some of the facts on what is being reported by OSHA and potentially how many more accidents and fatalities there are than what OSHA reports.
Thanks.


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree, of the 8 major incidents in Washington in the last 2 years, there has been nothing about them on the OSHA site. I am hacking on them a bit, why doesnt some sort of accident analysis make it to the public?:censored:


----------



## LightningLoader (Apr 13, 2006)

oldugly said:


> employee was lowering something with a rope, and got it caught around his neck and was...



Not a good way to go. Think I'd rather be bonked on the head and die instantly if I had to choose between the two. Too bad that these things happen.


----------



## oldugly (Apr 19, 2006)

*possible root causes...*

I still haven't gotten all the information yet, but I wanted to bring up an issue that I think everyone, from the climber, groundman, and business owner should consider. This is spring, people are trying to make up what finances they lost over the winter..and hurrying.

The contractor I am acquainted with pays his people solely on percentages..he uses this method to motivate his workers to produce more. Therefore when one forgot his hardhat 70 miles away back at the shop, they never even thought about going to get it, or losing a day because he did not have the safety equipment required, or leaving to go get a new one...they just kept working. 

All of us, (yes myself included) are guilty of making the decisions in our life to take the risk, and avoid the lost time, or extra effort. Almost all of the incidents I can recall were due to me wanting to finish the job faster, or not wanting to put in the extra effort to climb higher and make a smaller cut, or retie a lowering line, etc. Think about it, and I am sure you can name the times you have also put yourself or property, or maybe even someone else at risk because you were in a hurry, or tired, (or pardon my lack of tack, but I DID include myself) lazy.

I know many business owners who rate their employees by the production they make, (ie trees they trim, money they bring in, etc.) This emphasis trains people to cut corners, and take risks. Rather than the scolding or discipline people should get for this, they often receive a pat on the back and an attaboy, while we sit back and count our profits. There has to be a balance.

I am not comfortable on a soapbox, so I won't drag this out, but today, think about the risks you take, and the risks you encourage others to take. There are way too many needless casualties in this business, and way too many injuries. We all seem to have an attitude we are imune, due to our experience, or our skill....but the truth is we ARE the next potential victim.

I'll get off my soapbox now, and let the smarter ones take over.


----------

